#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-26
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-27
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-28
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Bonjour right back at you
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Cheesehead> Hello
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-29
<YoBoY> bonjour
 * Cheesehead drops by to read the scrollback
 * DarwinSurvivor drops by because Cheesehead's comment triggered irssi's "unread messages" flag for the channel
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-12-30
<Cheesehead> Aw. drat. Have I begun a drop-by-and-check-the scrollbak war? I didn't want that. I surrender!
<YoBoY> bonjour
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-01
<YoBoY> happy new year :)
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-12-24
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
